# Thermoflex Plus



## autoxtras (Sep 11, 2006)

I just bought a new Geo heat press . Now I just recieved my first small t-shirt order. I was wondering how small of letters I could use would half inch be alright ? They also want a small mosquito on one side it would be about 2"x2" ? Will the thermoflex hold up ?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Thermofles will hold up as well as most cad cut heatpress vinyls no problema.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

autoxtras said:


> I just bought a new Geo heat press . Now I just recieved my first small t-shirt order. I was wondering how small of letters I could use would half inch be alright ? They also want a small mosquito on one side it would be about 2"x2" ? Will the thermoflex hold up ?


yes the Flex cut will be fine even at a smaller scale then that. The problem will be weeding it, you may need to use a magnify lenzzz  lol. 

It will be a fine detail job so charge more $$$.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> yes the Flex cut will be fine even at a smaller scale then that. The problem will be weeding it, you may need to use a magnify lenzzz  lol.
> 
> It will be a fine detail job so charge more $$$.


Speaking of the dreaded weeding vinyl....has anyone experimented with different lighting to see small weedlines clearly? I use a lamp sometimes very close to see lines in white but have wondered aout UV and other colored lenses.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah I use a light table to do the weeding of colors that my old eyes have trouble seeing. Its homemade and really inexpensive. I found the "natural light" bulbs work well. I have to flood style at my press, it helps see faint center lines in shirts that have been pre-pressed. LED lights are really nice too. My eyes are in such bad shape, I need to wear my glasses more. I have one of the ear peice style that looks like a bluetooth earphone.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

hammered said:


> Yeah I use a light table to do the weeding of colors that my old eyes have trouble seeing. Its homemade and really inexpensive. I found the "natural light" bulbs work well. I have to flood style at my press, it helps see faint center lines in shirts that have been pre-pressed. LED lights are really nice too. My eyes are in such bad shape, I need to wear my glasses more. I have one of the ear peice style that looks like a bluetooth earphone.


Yes...I wondered about a light table and if light actually penetrates to expose the cut lines. Please tell me more!!!


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I just went to HomeDepot and picked up the needed supplies. My list was:
2) 6" x 3/4" x 18"
2) 6" x 3/4" x 24"
I cut a dido in the top and bottom about 1/2" from the edge for my Lexan and bottom.
1) sheet of Lexan or Plexi. I prefer Lexan. Its more scratch resistant and you can buff out any scratches have with plastic polish. I use Flitz and a Powerball.
1) 1/8 piece of plywood cut to fit bottom didos
2) undercabinet fluorescent lights. I get the GE ones because you can daisy chain them to have only one plug coming out of your rig. I use fluorescent to keep the temp down and with the "daylight" bulbs, its clear, clean light. 
I went one step farther by covering the inside with some chrome spray paint to help reflect the light instead of the wood tone absorbing it. Its a ghetto rig as some of my younger local customers call it but it works great and only cost arount $50.
Lowes and HomeDepot will do the "to size" cuts, the dido cuts can be done with a router or a Dremel with a router attachment if you dont have a table saw. When and IF I ever get my Digital camera back from the repair shop, Ill pop a few photos.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok McGiver, good job.  

can I use glass (big rectangle shape) that came off a 3 panel patio door set to make some of these light table type counters ?

typo:::::: McGYver. lol


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> ok McGiver, good job.
> 
> can I use glass (big rectangle shape) that came off a 3 panel patio door set to make some of these light table type counters ?


You could, but Id be careful of breaking it. A lap of broken glass would not make a fun evening. But most storm doors use tempered glass or some form of Poly sheet.

Hated him in McGyver, but loved Stargate. Im such a SciFi dweeb.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hammered said:


> You could, but Id be careful of breaking it. A lap of broken glass would not make a fun evening. But most storm doors use tempered glass or some form of Poly sheet.
> 
> Hated him in McGyver, but loved Stargate. Im such a SciFi dweeb.


thanks, they are tempered glass and i think we can always use more counter light tables for weeding. I find that you still need to move the vinyl around (like the blinding white) in order to see the cut lines better.

Yes, please do post a pic when you can.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I love the light table idea!!

I have 2 halogen lamps. One that can swing over to the cutter so you can see what you're cutting. The other sits at the back of the table, (100wbulb) and I can pull it in and down close to the vinyl and not get any shadowing in my way. I love it!! 

How bright of a light do you use in your light table?

a note on thermoflex....if you double cut it, it makes it alot easier to see. Takes longer to cut, but I think it saves time searching for edges.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

These are the little fellows I used, I just picked up the 22" ones. Lowes didnt have alink for the 22s. Theyre linkable, low temp. and use a standard t4 bulb, which you can get "Natural Light" style bulbs for. Not to be confused with "Natural Lite" beer which will do the exact opposite when working with fine lines.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of those big magnifying glasses for weeding? The kind that are made for fly tying (for fishing). Might be something to think about.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Dave~ I was just looking at those the other day....for over my kitchen counter.

Jasonda~ Ive tried it, but I move around too much. I tend to move a different angles so the light will hit an edge (so I can find it) You know, I didnt know I did that until I tried the magnifying glass


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

hammered said:


> I just went to HomeDepot and picked up the needed supplies. My list was:
> 2) 6" x 3/4" x 18"
> 2) 6" x 3/4" x 24"
> I cut a dido in the top and bottom about 1/2" from the edge for my Lexan and bottom.
> ...


That looks like a pretty easy rig to build. Does the light actually penetrate the vinyl and help you weed? I find myself moving all over the place looking for the edge like everyone else. Being outside is really a***** because you never know what the lighting is going to be like and the sun is ever changing position.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Jasonda, I started using a magnafying light Ive had for years for the drawing i do. It just wasnt the same as backlighting the piece to be weeded, least for me.

Yeah David, this is nice because as I said, its backlit. The 22" lights with the chrome paint really puts off a metric *** load of light. I use it to hand trace anything too messed up to scan as is. Ive found over the years, no matter what Im doing, multi purpose tools are better. With this rig you can use it to aid in weeding, hand tracing, lap deck cause it isnt that heavy and the my least favorite use, to wake you in the morning when you stub your toe on it cause you were too lazy to put it away the night before.  Ive got to head out today and since hardware store are my favorite place to be (Id live there if theyd let me) so Ill try to get a price and part number list for anyone wanting to make their own.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We've used pounce powder on light coloured vinyls for weeding. (very small amounts) But I haven't tried it on thermoflex. Im sure you would see it fine, but I dont know if it would interfere with adhesion?


----------

